# How is flagstone quarried?



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I am curious as a buddy of mine, has some property in Arkansas that has a flagstone quarry on the property that is not being used as the owner went out of business. He is curious to see if it is something he could get going again.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Blasting, "rope" saws, saws, pins and wedges.



.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Blasting, "rope" saws, saws, pins and wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> .


couple million dollars :whistling


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If it is flag, all you need is a crowbar.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> If it is flag, all you need is a crowbar.


How much are you going to get with a crowbar?




.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

It's all flag and he is pretty sure they were using a front end loader with forks on it before.

Now the other question, is it even worth his time to get this thing rolling again. I told him he needs to find out how much flag is in the quarry and go from there.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree with T--real flagging can be quarried with a crowbar , and sledgehammer. However, that front end loader with forks would do a better job-particularly since quest workers are not so readily available these days. Thats how a lot of Leuders Limestone is taken from the ground.

Cole, your friend should get some assessments of the amount of stone potentially available, and also some of it's physical chararistics such as compressive strength, composition etc., and then do a market feasibility study prior to sinking any cash into the pit. Maybe one of the old quarry workers is still around- someone who could give your friend the real skinny. A product known as Arkansas Ledge stone starts out as 1- 4or5 inch flagging that is then run through a chopper. It is a pretty dense well cemented sandstone-- similar to Tenn. crab orchard. What kind of stone is on your friends place??

JVC


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

John, I do not know but this weekend I will be visiting the property and will get a lot more details.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Flag Cleaves, so yes a bar or a modification of such it what is used.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHa0umZpuZQ


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

The guy in the first video sounds a bit like my father did, none of my friends could understand him.






.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> The guy in the first video sounds a bit like my father did, none of my friends could understand him.


What - no hablo ingles? :whistling


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Have pics of the quarry, sounds interesting.


----------

